# UK Suppliers?



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

I understand i cant print these kind of transfers at home so is there anywhere in the UK you can get them done?

cheers


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. This question was covered in a previous posting. There are a few useful links in there.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t1102.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

CUSTOM UK said:


> Hi. This question was covered in a previous posting. There are a few useful links in there.
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t1102.html
> 
> Hope this helps.


cheers ill take a read


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I need to add a UK and Canada section to my google spreadsheet.


----------

